# Kelleys Island



## hunt-n-fish (Jun 19, 2007)

Haven't been over to Kelleys for deer in the past couple years. Just wondering if the deer hunting is about the same or has it slowed. 

Haven't heard of anyone talkng about deer hunting there lately. For me it was the ferry fee increasing that stopped me going to the island. So do you know anyone still hunting there


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

Plenty of deer up on the island numbers are down some from 5 years ago .Just remember you can't hunt the state park on Sundays and and think the ferry fee was $20 per person and $35 for the truck.Three of us hunted the first weekend on private land. I shot a button buck and brother in law shot a nice doe we do put apples out to draw the deer in. I have hunted up there a few times a year for about the last 5 or 6 years just don't see many big bucks think the locals thin them out.


----------

